# Dead bird...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

What do you do when all the archery hunts are over? Get Track out and go hunting.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good looking dog and congrats on the birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Der Shtinken Vogal Hunden!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job Bobby, good job!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

8)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great job! I hope you make it out to the wild chukar banquet next month. It's a really fun banquet, even for folks with ugly dogs!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Great job! I hope you make it out to the wild chukar banquet next month. It's a really fun banquet, even for folks with ugly dogs!


I need to join... I love to hunt chukars, they are the very best!!I am not sure a Pudelpointer counts as an ugly dog.....Now his cousin the wirehair.. ugly for sure!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

PP's ....yup .... ugly


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Unless it is a pointer its ugly  

There are some ok looking shorthairs, but only the ones that look like pointers.  

Last year was my first year chukar hunting and my first year to attend the banquet, it was a blast, the food was good, the drinks were good and I ended up getting a good deal on a franchi in one of the auctions. I would highly recommend attending if you can--I even met Tex in person so ya it does have its dowside :lol: 

If you end up going be sure to say high to the guy limping around with a cast on his leg--I broke my ankle chukar hunting on new years, will be wearing this dang thing for three months :evil: Hate it, and it takes me out of the action for the rest of the year--tough break


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEXOBOB in person, hmmmmm. I guess I am out, i have heard a lot of very weird stories....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> TEXOBOB in person, hmmmmm. I guess I am out, i have heard a lot of very weird stories....


Half of those weird stories you lived!

If they don't change the date I'm out for the banquet this year. They have it scheduled for the same weekend as the taxidermy show.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Yeah--Travis is trying to get the date pushed back because of that conflict. I hope he can get it changed, I will post it up here when it is finalized.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

NS...if you're having a ball taking chukar, give back a little by supporting the foundation. BTW, Tex's conflict is supporting the SFW event over supporting the UCWF.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's actually SFW that threw the monkey wrench in everything. They always have their show the first week of Feb and this year they switched it up to the third week, the same week as the UCWF. I don't know why they changed it up this year, may be a conflict with the Salt Palace people? Either way, my chukar cant be two places at the same time, no matter who I'm "supporting"...


----------

